# Prozentrechnung (ganz dringend xD)



## Zelda-Maker (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich brauche unbedinggt ganz schnell eure Hilfe xD
Für die Schule soll ich ein Programm erstellen, dass verschiedene Prozentwerte errechnet aba ich hab kA wie das geht xDDD
Bitte helft mir^^


----------



## Yoah (27. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

aber Mathematik kannst du, oder?
Prozentrechnung, Dreisatz?
Wenn du das kannst, dann kannst du mal genauer dein Problem schildern!
Und nicht ich brauche sofort ein Programm, dass dies und jenes kann!

In diesem Sinne,

cya


----------



## Shakie (27. Oktober 2005)

Hm, das ist ein schwieriges Problem. Das kann man nur mit einem ganz herkömmlichen Abbakus lösen, da dieses schwierige mathematische Verfahren noch nicht in eine Computersprache übersetzt werden konnte.

Bitte verzeiht mir meinen Sarkasmus.


----------



## Yoah (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich find' deinen Sarkasmus sehr angebracht


----------



## Subby (27. Oktober 2005)

haha geile Sache Shakie 

Also ich denke, dass diese Aufgabe echt nur mit einem  Abbakus zu lösen ist ! 
Sorry Yoah da führt kein Weg vorbei !


----------



## Zelda-Maker (8. November 2005)

ich brauch einfach nur den quelltext für vb denn ich hab keinen schimma davon xDDD
so siehts bei mir im mom aus:

```
Dim zahl1, zahl2, prozent, Ergebnis As Single
zahl1 = txtzahl1.Text
zahl2 = txtzahl2.Text
txtprozent.Text = Ergebnis
prozent = (zahl1 - zahl2) / zahl2 * 100
```


----------



## mage (8. November 2005)

Mal ein Link dazu: Prozentrechnung 

Im übrigen solltest du nie so deine Variablen so deklarieren:

```
Dim zahl1, zahl2, prozent, Ergebnis As Single
```
anders geschrieben bedeutet deine Zeile:

```
Dim zahl1 As Variant
Dim zahl2 As Variant 
Dim prozent As Variant
Dim Ergebnis As Single
```
VB nimmt dann im Code implizite Typkonvertierungen vor. Das kann ganz hässliche Ergebnisse nach sich ziehen, die sich nur schwer nachvollziehen lassen.


----------



## DarkSean (8. November 2005)

Ich entschuldige mich für meine geistige Zurückgebliebenheit, aber was ist eigentlich nochmal ein Dreisatz?


----------



## Shakie (8. November 2005)

In der wie vielten Klasse bist du?
Dreisatz


----------



## DarkSean (14. November 2005)

9te sowas haben wir bestimmt ma gemacht^^


----------



## D@nger (14. November 2005)

Hi,

ja, wir habens im 3. gemacht.

MFG


----------

